# Holding on to weight as a big screw you to society



## KittyKitten (Sep 29, 2014)

I hold on to my weight as a big fuck you to my mother and the rest of the society that seems to think a woman has to be a certain size to be deemed attractive. She constantly criticizes my weight every chance she gets. She's worried about my 'health'. But I've told her my blood pressure and sugar levels are excellent <knock on wood>. The more she criticizes, the less likely I want to do anything about this weight. 

I refuse to lose any weight as a big screw you to my mother. Does anyone else feel this way about their body? I have no plans to lose any weight. It's as if I am a bit of rebel against the body ideals of society.


----------



## landshark (Sep 29, 2014)

Good for you!

May I just say, be you because it's who you want to be. If you are going to hold onto your weight, hold onto it because you love your body the way it is, not as a big "F-YOU" to society. Definitely see your point, though.

PS: I peeked at your profile. You have an AWESOME body!


----------



## FluffyButterfly80 (Sep 30, 2014)

I agree with Happily Married- While it feels AMAZING to tell certain people and society to F*** Off, do it because you love you and you don't feel you need to change!  

As long as you are healthy- that is all that matters!!


----------



## loopytheone (Oct 1, 2014)

I can understand this, though as everybody else has said, you should be at a certain weight because you feel happy and healthy there, not for anybody else, positive or negative.

Also, I am alarmed to see your profile picture and realise you are not actually grumpy-cat.


----------



## Marlayna (Oct 5, 2014)

KittyKitten said:


> I hold on to my weight as a big fuck you to my mother and the rest of the society that seems to think a woman has to be a certain size to be deemed attractive. She constantly criticizes my weight every chance she gets. She's worried about my 'health'. But I've told her my blood pressure and sugar levels are excellent <knock on wood>. The more she criticizes, the less likely I want to do anything about this weight.
> 
> I refuse to lose any weight as a big screw you to my mother. Does anyone else feel this way about their body? I have no plans to lose any weight. It's as if I am a bit of rebel against the body ideals of society.


I totally get you on the entire "fuck you" to the critical nagging mother and the thin-worshipping judgmental society. They both suck!
Be happy with how God made you, and love yourself, but don't bite your nose off to spite your face, because the only one you'll be making life harder for, is yourself.


----------



## Saisha (Oct 5, 2014)

No. I am who and how I am for myself, not for anyone else. I have no need or desire to do so otherwise.


----------



## superodalisque (Oct 6, 2014)

i think everybody goes through this at some time or another. if you hold on to weight just because someone else doesn't like it they are still controlling your life. real self actualization and independence comes from being who you are totally separate from what other people like or don't like that means relatives and even the fat community. it should be ALL about YOU. whether others like it or not should not matter. the question is, do you actually know what you personally want right now? sometimes it's hard to even know when you've been fighting your family like they are Harpo and you are Sofia from the color purple your whole life. i know. i went through it with the women in my family myself. 

"All my life I had to fight. I had to fight my daddy. I had to fight my uncles. I had to fight my brothers. A girl child ain't safe in a family of men, but I ain't never thought I'd have to fight in my own house!"

maybe it's time to stop fighting in _your own_ house.


----------



## superodalisque (Oct 6, 2014)

loopytheone said:


> I can understand this, though as everybody else has said, you should be at a certain weight because you feel happy and healthy there, not for anybody else, positive or negative.
> 
> Also, I am alarmed to see your profile picture and realise you are not actually grumpy-cat.



[email protected] grumpy-cat


----------

